# Need help with cycle



## jballan (May 15, 2015)

I am a new member to this forum. 

I usually run a couple marathons a year, but slacked this year and haven't ran since June. I was put on prednisone and I gained 40lbs that I am desperately trying to lose. My stats are 5' 2'', 170lbs and I am unsure of my BF%. I have a solid weight training base, but am horribly out of shape. I am looking for a cycle that can provide:
- Rapid endurance gain
- Faster recovery
- Maintain muscle, while lose fat
- Something that doesn't increase my HR drastically as I already have a high HR

I have some var, was thinking of starting 5mg daily x 6wks, then 2wk break, repeat. 
I have some test prop, I don't know much to use and how often, but I think this could aid in recovery time. 
I was thinking about trying Winny in addition to Var to maximize endurance potential along with weight loss. 
I was also thinking about Epo, though It's hard to find a source. But this increases RBC, which helps with endurance. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Guillotine (May 15, 2015)

Welcome!

Prednisone sucks.  As for the rest, you need to read more before starting anything.


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 15, 2015)

Nah.
Dump those garbage compounds and get the REAL freakin' deal!  It's called diet.  You can do it and we can help.  
Your bf% is high, high, high.  Sorry, but we are all adults here.  The truth is you aren't in any condition for AAS, but you can get your diet down.


----------



## sassy69 (May 19, 2015)

Agree with above. Your body has already been bombed w/ Prednisone. Throwing in more stuff, esp while you already have high BP is not going to help you, but rather just compound your challenges. 

Spend the time getting your body conditioned to eating a consistently clean, but highly nutritious diet. Train to get yourself back in shape. Trying to push past your body's already non-conditioning to a level above that (i.e. w/o passing thru the foundation level of conditioning) is really just begging for injury. 

All those compounds are probably going to jack up your BP anyway. Not helping you at all.

Sorry there are no quicky fixes. You have to put in the foundation time & work to get your body to where you want it to be. You didn't mention why you were put on prednisone, but generally when your body goes thru rapid change in one direction, it will probably tend to head back to where you started from once the source of that change is gone. 

To help set expectations, please understand that as soon as you post that you are "desperate", you need to step away from the drugs and quickly fixes and re-evaluate your expectations and where you are. Every time you try to use drugs to push yourself out of one extreme situation, you're just begging for failure, and probably a bunch of other issues that will leave you worse off than you are now. Your body doesn't operate like that and it will fuck you if you try to force it. You're looking to this list of drugs where each has a certain result associated with it on paper - but all of that assumes your body itself, the foundation, isn't already compromised. How can you expect super-endurance if you are way out of shape now? Put in the time to let your whole body heal from where you are now w/ proper diet, if you need to start incorporating an incremental plan towards more distance, etc. Note that any AAS is going to promote lean muscle mass - and if you aren't already lean when you start a cycle, you will mostly just start looking "thick". You may find that and the increase on the scale more disheartening than anything. And again  ... high BP. Expect it to be exascerbated.

Probably not the answer you want to hear, but its the truth. Have  you asked your doc about the impact of prednisone once you are off it? If the impact of that drug is gone, I assume it will take some time to clear out of your system and the resulting water weight (I'm assuming the water bloat you usually see from prednisone) will start to clear as well. Getting back on a consistent training program and diet will get both your metabolism running as well as your cardiovascular capacity back up and I'm willing to bet you will start to pick this up quickly - as I said, if you start out w/ a body that is well conditioned towards something like running / endurance sports, get hit w/ a round of prednisone, your body's desire is to get back to the metabolism & set point that has come to be conditioned to operate at - so let it do that and support it w/ an appropriate diet / training / recovery program and some patience. I guarantee that result will be much more maintainable and less problem-ridden than if you try to force it w/ drugs when your body isn't already supporting your goals.  AAS is always a SUPPLEMENT to a program that already exists and is producing results. Not a crutch to bypass that step. Your body can't maintain that sort of expectation and as i always say "Ain't nuttin for free" when it comes to drugs. All of them come w/ stress to your body that will cost you at some point, Your body is already stressed w/ the extra weight, your "desperation", your high BP, your being "way out of shape" and only just recently getting a consistent program. Give it some time, be patient, stay focused and consistent and you will make the progress. Don't spend your time getting distracted by looking for the quicky fix either. It doesn't exist and you're wasting time that you could be putting towards getting yourself back to where you want to be, the right way. It ain't fun, It ain't quick. It ain't high tech & sexy. But it will work.


----------



## s2h (May 19, 2015)

^^^^^^^OP listen to her...good advice...^^^^


----------



## animale66 (May 26, 2015)

I will just caution too that glucocorticoroids (like prednisone) are also taxing on the internals along with AAS.  

It's not just about what's effective, it's also about what's safe.  

Prednisone and the like are also *TERRIBLE* for mood given long term use... adding in AAS will certainly be a great way to send you into a funk mentally... which likely will play with your motivation to train and such. 

My suggestion - if you're itching to "run something", look into something non-hormonal for now.  Save the gear for a later date.


----------

